# Tool to bend flatbar?



## architect (Dec 11, 2020)

I'm trying to figure out what's the best way setup to bend flat bar and looking for types and specific product recommendations.

There's this floor model in the cheap PA version:
https://www.princessauto.com/en/compact-floor-metal-bender/product/PA0008536625

Then there's this bench style:
https://www.princessauto.com/en/universal-metal-bender/product/PA0008714800

I'd like to avoid the floor model if possible as I do not want to bolt this onto my sloped garage floor. I guess I could also build a base connected off a workbench to mount this onto instead of the floor.  These generic models acceptable?


----------



## David_R8 (Dec 11, 2020)

architect said:


> I'm trying to figure out what's the best way setup to bend flat bar and looking for types and specific product recommendations.
> 
> There's this floor model in the cheap PA version:
> https://www.princessauto.com/en/compact-floor-metal-bender/product/PA0008536625
> ...


I have the floor model and it works well for my needs.
i drilled holes into my floor and put in 1/2" anchors. When I need to use it I just put it place and thread the 1/2" bolts in. Takes maybe a minute, two if I have to search for the socket.
I also cut the heads of four bolts and slotted them for a screw driver. When I move the bender back to its storage location I thread in he cut off bolts so the holes don't fill up with dirt.
You'd be amazed at how much force can be required to bend stock.


----------



## Dabbler (Dec 11, 2020)

I have the floor model and I've never used it.  Janger made an adapter to use it with his vise...


----------



## kevin.decelles (Dec 12, 2020)

I have the floor model, bolted to floor. Works great but there is a learning curve on how to use it effectively. (YouTube). 

Lessons learned: when the steel shrieks, you land on your ass. Listen to your metal


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janger (Dec 12, 2020)

Dabbler said:


> I have the floor model and I've never used it.  Janger made an adapter to use it with his vise...


I bolted a piece of steel to the bottom of the bender diagonally from top left to bottom right. Then I throw it into the vise clamping on the stock. The bench is bolted to the wall or you could easily move it.


----------



## Janger (Dec 12, 2020)

I have a different style bender a bar bender as dabbler mentioned and the round bender style too as above. I almost always use the bar bender. Do you want smooth arcs or to bend bars in angles? This bender works much better for simple bends. 

https://m.kmstools.com/index.php?ma...h=16000000_16080000_16080100&products_id=3165


----------



## Janger (Dec 12, 2020)

Grizzly has better pictures

https://www.grizzly.com/products/grizzly-right-angle-iron-bender/t10050


----------



## Janger (Dec 12, 2020)

architect said:


> I'm trying to figure out what's the best way setup to bend flat bar and looking for types and specific product recommendations.
> 
> There's this floor model in the cheap PA version:
> https://www.princessauto.com/en/compact-floor-metal-bender/product/PA0008536625
> ...



The second one you posted the bench style is what I was trying to talk about.


----------



## architect (Dec 12, 2020)

Janger said:


> I have a different style bender a bar bender as dabbler mentioned and the round bender style too as above. I almost always use the bar bender. Do you want smooth arcs or to bend bars in angles? This bender works much better for simple bends.
> 
> https://m.kmstools.com/index.php?ma...h=16000000_16080000_16080100&products_id=3165
> 
> ...



Thanks I didn't realize the floor model can do arcs whereas the bench model are simple angles. I think to start off with I only care about clean angles and can invest in something else once I want to get into arcs.  I realize the Grizzly model also differs from the PA version: the Grizzly model can handle 4" wide but the PA version can do more than 90 degrees. Ontario is really lacking a KMS-like places that sell these sort of tools.


----------



## architect (Dec 12, 2020)

Janger said:


> I have a different style bender a bar bender as dabbler mentioned and the round bender style too as above. I almost always use the bar bender. Do you want smooth arcs or to bend bars in angles? This bender works much better for simple bends.
> 
> https://m.kmstools.com/index.php?ma...h=16000000_16080000_16080100&products_id=3165
> 
> ...



So looks like there are two version of the benchtop and between this pictured and the Grizzly. One comes with dies and you can do different profiles with it. The other (Grizzly) does not come with any dies and instead with angle marker so you can get precise straight bends. Do you mean the latter one is much better for simple bends? Is seems like the former is just the bench version of the floor model.


----------



## Janger (Dec 12, 2020)

The angle marks on my kms one are really poorly aligned and there is no line up point or mark. But it actually does not really matter because you have to go past the angle you want anyway as there is some springiness in the material which you have to compensate for.  I would buy the simple one again it just seems to be more useful.


----------



## Janger (Dec 12, 2020)

You can see the stock I bolted to the bottom to give the vise something to grip. Another thing you need a lot of room to swing the cat with these things. Post some pics of what you’re doing when you buy something. Always good to see things people are doing.


----------



## architect (Dec 12, 2020)

So it seems like the KMS/Magnum and PA model all have a bolt that you swap dies. Despite this, some versions don't come with any dies at all but others do. Some are also taller that allows for 4" bars whereas the PA model have only a ~2" capacity.






This is an example of a fixed model which is the only one locally in Ontario by Craftex. Notice no bolt.






The different models became clear when I found that Kaka sells both forms, with the fixed version being most costly. This makes me believe that fixed version produces more precise bends? Otherwise, why would one want the one with less options/no dies?

https://www.kakaindustrial.ca/produ...-metal-bar-bender?_pos=1&_sid=e31cf1a15&_ss=r
https://www.kakaindustrial.ca/produ...-universal-bender?_pos=2&_sid=e31cf1a15&_ss=r


----------



## Janger (Dec 13, 2020)

I’d want the dies. That pricing seems backwards.


----------



## johnnielsen (Dec 13, 2020)

I use a hydraulic press to bend flats and rounds. I made a couple of upper dies with different radius's to allow for different thicknesses of material. I made an adjustable lower die where I just change the distance between rollers as required.  I only use a swing arm type of bender on small stuff.


----------



## architect (Dec 14, 2020)

Janger said:


> I’d want the dies. That pricing seems backwards.



I notice the Craftex also discontinued their die model which was also sold cheaper. I also notice that the die model is listed as "forged steel" whereas the die-less is "forged iron". I emailed Kaka to ask about the difference and they confirmed: "The UB-100A is an upgraded model , the design and quality for UB-100A is better , and it is suitable for precision angle bending work." There must be some issues with the original model that companies are now adopting the newer die-less design.


----------



## candiveserv (Mar 24, 2021)

I have the fixed one from Busy Bee. I would buy another Die for it if I could because it would be nice to hav a bit more control over the radius of the bend. You cannot rely on the stopper for repeatability. It always moves. I do think it is built a little heavier than the PA version but I am not certain   I bolt it to my welding table and have angles on the table to clamp it to the wall. The setup has worked fine so far.


----------

